# Numpty Physics for WinMobile



## cthulu (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all,
I've managed to port Numpty Physics to WindowsMobile devices. It works fine with Asus MyPal A696 and the emulator. Only QVGA version.
"return" button should undo the last stroke, some of the application buttons should pause the game, rest of them should exit the game. You can move to the next level with left/right. Some additional levels can be found on the internet.

Cheers!


The Numpty Physics2 file should is working on HTC Touch Diamond which has Qualcomm chipset, maybe it'll work for you guys with "Not a valid pocket PC application"


----------



## StuartMaher (Mar 27, 2009)

works on an artemis ;-)


----------



## telegraph0000 (Mar 27, 2009)

How the heck do I uninstall this?  FOr the joy of it, I tried, it installed, then said it wasn't a valid pocket pc app.  I go to remove programs, and it's not in the list of programs...


----------



## cPT.cAPSLOCK (Mar 27, 2009)

Can just install the .cab as usual and it's supposed to work?

Just checking as you mention 'and the emulator' in your post.
And if i need an emulator, which one and where can i get it?


----------



## cthulu (Mar 27, 2009)

Uninstallation works for me on the emulator... I've just packaged the binaries to .cab. You can just delete the folder Program Files\numptyphysics.
The whole game should work "out of the box".


----------



## cthulu (Mar 27, 2009)

cPT.cAPSLOCK said:


> Can just install the .cab as usual and it's supposed to work?
> 
> Just checking as you mention 'and the emulator' in your post.
> And if i need an emulator, which one and where can i get it?

Click to collapse



You don't need it, it's compiled for Windows Mobile. The emulator is a PC application which simulates Pocket PC device, it comes with Visual Studio.


----------



## cPT.cAPSLOCK (Mar 27, 2009)

cthulu said:


> You don't need it, it's compiled for Windows Mobile. The emulator is a PC application which simulates Pocket PC device, it comes with Visual Studio.

Click to collapse



Allright thanks a lot!


----------



## telegraph0000 (Mar 27, 2009)

So,,...why does it say it's not a valid application?


----------



## cthulu (Mar 27, 2009)

telegraph0000 said:


> So,,...why does it say it's not a valid application?

Click to collapse



hmm, i don't know... i've compiled it for ARM9 and QVGA. i've only tried it on windows mobile 6 installed to main memory.


----------



## StuartMaher (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, As I said, I have it running on my artemis with 6.1 and it is freakishly addictive.


----------



## ITNV (Mar 27, 2009)

cthulu said:


> hmm, i don't know... i've compiled it for ARM9 and QVGA. i've only tried it on windows mobile 6 installed to main memory.

Click to collapse



Doesn't work on the AT&T Fuze.  Says "Game.exe is not a valid Pocket PC Application."

Too bad... I love Crayon Physics and would play this all the time if I could get it on my Fuze!


----------



## telegraph0000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh...this is wrong!!!  SO WRONG!!!!  I loaded it on a wm 5.0 Pharos Gps 525, and it works just fine!!


----------



## wovens (Mar 27, 2009)

It works on my Uni without overclocking but it eventually gets too slow as we draw and after a while I cannot get circles any more. Very nice but is it really based in real physics? Who cares? It is fun! Cheers.


----------



## ITNV (Mar 27, 2009)

telegraph0000 said:


> Oh...this is wrong!!!  SO WRONG!!!!  I loaded it on a wm 5.0 Pharos Gps 525, and it works just fine!!

Click to collapse



Maybe someone out there can recompile it for the TouchPro/Diamond?


----------



## cthulu (Mar 27, 2009)

ITNV said:


> Doesn't work on the AT&T Fuze.  Says "Game.exe is not a valid Pocket PC Application."
> 
> Too bad... I love Crayon Physics and would play this all the time if I could get it on my Fuze!

Click to collapse



I think the problem is that Fuze does have Qualcomm processor and the game is compiled for ARM. I am not sure if I can compile it for that CPU, I will check on Monday.


----------



## Jadel (Mar 28, 2009)

I have installed and tested on a HTC Himalaya running WM6.1 and it works perfectly, and also appears in the "Remove Programs" directory.
Good work! I see there is also a port on the actual Numpty Physics website as well.


----------



## pongothemagnificent (Mar 28, 2009)

Working on my htc blue angel like a charm.


----------



## DaveTheTytnIIGuy (Mar 28, 2009)

I get the: " 'Game' is not a valid Pocket PC application." error as well.  Too bad, but thanks anyway cthulu.  I have a Kaiser (TyTN II) btw.

Dave


----------



## nir36 (Mar 28, 2009)

haha. great stuff
thanks


----------



## 66mustang (Mar 28, 2009)

Works fine on the Kaiser.

Love it, thanks.


----------



## ITNV (Mar 28, 2009)

cthulu said:


> I think the problem is that Fuze does have Qualcomm processor and the game is compiled for ARM. I am not sure if I can compile it for that CPU, I will check on Monday.

Click to collapse



Thanks for checking.  I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## cthulu (Mar 30, 2009)

*new build*

so i turned off some tweaks for ARM platform, maybe the other cab file will work for HTC guys. Check the #1 post.


----------



## telegraph0000 (Mar 30, 2009)

awe man, I was so looking forward to Monday!!  Still getting that error message....bummer!!


----------



## kramerica2 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've downloaded the second file for my Diamond and got the "not a valid program" message.


----------



## josefcrist (Mar 30, 2009)

neather work on my att tilt. both work on my ipaq emulator.

i am running confused stus mobile vista on my tilt.


----------



## DaveTheTytnIIGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

The new version doesn't work either, but thanks for trying anyway.

Dave


----------



## Iceman692 (Mar 31, 2009)

66mustang said:


> Works fine on the Kaiser.
> 
> Love it, thanks.

Click to collapse



Whats the stats on you kaiser? WM6.1, official rom??

I want this program sooo badly. Theres tons of brilliant people around here that I'm sure can fix it. I looked at the files myself but can't make much out of it...


----------



## cthulu (Mar 31, 2009)

well, it's tested to work when installed to device, not sd card (might be an issue). i also have sdkcerts installed (google for it...). third thing you can try is to copy all the dll's to the \windows folder (sounds a bit desperate, i know...). as far as i don't have any device where i have the problems, i can't help much. i compiled this with arm-wince-gcc compiler, maybe some of you guru's can compile it in visual studio (i can post the patches...).


----------



## Herbalisation (Apr 1, 2009)

cthulu said:


> well, it's tested to work when installed to device, not sd card (might be an issue). i also have sdkcerts installed (google for it...). third thing you can try is to copy all the dll's to the \windows folder (sounds a bit desperate, i know...). as far as i don't have any device where i have the problems, i can't help much. i compiled this with arm-wince-gcc compiler, maybe some of you guru's can compile it in visual studio (i can post the patches...).

Click to collapse



I tried installing both versions on sd and device on a gsm diamond, no luck. 

edit: I installed sdkcerts again and still no luck.


----------



## fone_fanatic (Apr 1, 2009)

Iceman692 said:


> Whats the stats on you kaiser? WM6.1, official rom??
> 
> I want this program sooo badly. Theres tons of brilliant people around here that I'm sure can fix it. I looked at the files myself but can't make much out of it...

Click to collapse



I'm using pdacorner v21 and its not working for me as well. 

I tried installing the second cab since the kaiser uses a qualcom.

Maybe this is a sign because i should be studying for a midterm :/


----------



## operative1 (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm also getting the "not a valid Pocket PC Application" error.
Using HTC Kaiser
Running Anryls Wm 6.5 Built 21198 Build Beta 4


----------



## zaghaghi (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you for work on this port, i was waiting for it!
but it's not working on my HTC Viva.

did you use cegcc compiler?


----------



## zaghaghi (Apr 17, 2009)

can you compile with both arm-cegcc and arm-mingw32ce?


----------



## ma1panet (Apr 18, 2009)

nice one
both versions work just fine on my TyTN (ROM silentPv2b3)
good job


----------



## holy1661 (Apr 19, 2009)

I know my smartphone doesnt have a touch screen, but it does run on my MotoQ phone.  Albeit upside down. 
And all i can do is see the levels.
Very cool.


----------



## agent.m (Apr 19, 2009)

not working for my Tytn neither.....maybe its because im not a numpty lol


----------



## tk_berlin (Apr 20, 2009)

*doh*

pitty on htc raphael it says not a valid ppc app too


----------



## khals (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for porting 

The original website can be found at http://numptyphysics.garage.maemo.org/

It's not working on my HTC Touch Pro running WM6.5 though. Can't wait till it'll work


----------



## zaghaghi (Apr 24, 2009)

Can you share the code?


----------



## valdur (May 3, 2009)

Awesome game and cool port, thank you very much for sharing. Works good on HP iPaq 214 and Marvell PXA310 (I've used first cab), it sometimes lags when PAUSE is used but it's ok. I can't see any documentation, but I've got some questions.
1. Is it able to read nph or npz files?
2. Is it possible to redefine buttons? I've found out that d-pad controls game and first hardware button pauses, the rest exits game.
3. Is it possible to enter editor?


----------



## antz_77 (May 3, 2009)

not working on my htc Diamond


----------



## otraver (May 5, 2009)

Excuse me for my bad english.

I obtain the same error message "Game.exe is not a valid Pocket PC Application." when execute the game.
I installed Numpty Physics2.cab version for Diamond (I think)

HTC Diamond with SPA_2.03.412.2 Rom


----------



## belabartok (May 5, 2009)

It`s not working on my touch cruise (udk r8 beta 2)


----------



## 66mustang (May 5, 2009)

Iceman692 said:


> Whats the stats on you kaiser? WM6.1, official rom??
> 
> I want this program sooo badly. Theres tons of brilliant people around here that I'm sure can fix it. I looked at the files myself but can't make much out of it...

Click to collapse




Sorry, been away for a while - it's an O2 XDA Stellar, with bog stock WM6 ROM.


----------



## danprocter (May 21, 2009)

Just thought i'd bump this up...this would be ace on Touch HD...anyone help to get it work???


----------



## lamborg (May 21, 2009)

Requires G-Sensor?


----------



## zwi (Jun 11, 2009)

*Made new zip file*

Hi,

On my HP IPAQ 2215, the problem was actually with the cab files. So I extracted the contents and looking at the _setup.xml, I properly renamed all the components. After that everything worked nicely. Thanks to ctuhulu for porting it. I believe only his cab creation might have been faulty.

I attach a zip file of the components. Feel free to extract them into a folder in your ppc and play with it. It looks quite fun.

Cheers,

PS: I also upx'ed all the dlls and the exe file, so the whole program is about 1MB smaller now.


----------



## moesfeld (Jun 12, 2009)

zwi said:


> Hi,
> 
> On my HP IPAQ 2215, the problem was actually with the cab files. So I extracted the contents and looking at the _setup.xml, I properly renamed all the components. After that everything worked nicely. Thanks to ctuhulu for porting it. I believe only his cab creation might have been faulty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GREAT WORKS LIKE A CHARM! on my QVGA KS20


----------



## limestone (Jun 27, 2009)

since it seems this thread is abit slow, I shall compile ZWI's version..

I use a GSM HTC Diamond, so the original both versions couldn't work, like the rest of the brothers here.

ZWI's version works, so i compiled it into a CAB file for all to enjoy. =)

-------------------
I have a question on how to work this game though...

in the windows desktop version i am able to freeze the animation, and draw my things.. but for this version it seems that there is no button that freezes the animation..

UP - previous level
DOWN - Next level
RIGHT - restart animation
LEFT - seems to exit the game
centre button - nothing happens


anyone can enlighten me??


----------



## derlbear (Jun 27, 2009)

How do I restart a level when I only have a touchscreen? HTC Touch Diamond 2


----------



## moesfeld (Jun 27, 2009)

limestone said:


> since it seems this thread is abit slow, I shall compile ZWI's version..
> 
> I use a GSM HTC Diamond, so the original both versions couldn't work, like the rest of the brothers here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On my KS20 the camera-button freezes the game


----------



## DaveTheTytnIIGuy (Jun 28, 2009)

limestone said:


> since it seems this thread is abit slow, I shall compile ZWI's version..
> 
> I use a GSM HTC Diamond, so the original both versions couldn't work, like the rest of the brothers here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, it finally works! And for me, center is undo. Every other button besides the ones you listed exit the game, and I haven't found a way to pause the game yet.

Dave

EDIT:  The Internet Explorer button on the front of my Kaiser pauses the game, and the Messaging button unpauses it (pressing the IE button again after pausing just exits the game).


----------



## orlandojumpoff (Jul 2, 2009)

Do any of the cabs on this forum work for the touch pro (cdma)>?


----------



## Natedogs911 (Jul 2, 2009)

trying it on my fuze with 6.5
no luck so far, is it compatible with wm 6.5?

tried all cabs and tried zip file and launching it manually. i just get sdl_app on the title bar and have to hit end to get to my home screen

?????????????????
really want this to work


----------



## ericq (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the same problem at 6.5 (|RAPH|6.5|ROM|WWE| ★ EnergyROM 3.0 'Phoenix' (21812) ★ || Build date 2009/6/12 ||)
I hope u can make it work on wm 6.5

Thnx


----------



## jaytuu (Jul 2, 2009)

great start for this game. with a little more polish and some menus, this could be one of the best!


----------



## Sanjos (Jul 2, 2009)

It dont work on my Diamond. When I start the Game above who is the Windows Symbol they only come "SDL_app" What can i do to get it work.


mfg Sanjos


ps sry my english is not so good


----------



## TorxT3D (Jul 2, 2009)

sdl app issue too.  sprint touch diamond winmo6.5  juicy8 rom


----------



## toomie05 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sanjos said:


> It dont work on my Diamond. When I start the Game above who is the Windows Symbol they only come "SDL_app" What can i do to get it work.
> 
> 
> mfg Sanjos
> ...

Click to collapse



same with me any help?


----------



## bugsykoosh (Jul 3, 2009)

If you're using 6.5 and it's not working try this: http://www.fuzemobility.com/bridging-the-65-gapi/


----------



## Kraize (Jul 3, 2009)

limestone said:


> since it seems this thread is abit slow, I shall compile ZWI's version..
> 
> I use a GSM HTC Diamond, so the original both versions couldn't work, like the rest of the brothers here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet dude! Can you make it WVGA compatible?


----------



## amnya (Jul 3, 2009)

bugsykoosh said:


> If you're using 6.5 and it's not working try this: http://www.fuzemobility.com/bridging-the-65-gapi/

Click to collapse



Or lets stay on XDA and check here  : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=532200

Cheers


----------



## dom_mitchell1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I too am looking for a WVGA version. It's kinda unplayable on my Touch HD at the moment but I don't know if that's partially because I'm running Dutty's R3 6.5 ROM. either way it would be good to see it full screen.


----------



## onesolo (Jul 3, 2009)

cthulu said:


> so i turned off some tweaks for ARM platform, maybe the other cab file will work for HTC guys. Check the #1 post.

Click to collapse





dom_mitchell1 said:


> I too am looking for a WVGA version. It's kinda unplayable on my Touch HD at the moment but I don't know if that's partially because I'm running Dutty's R3 6.5 ROM. either way it would be good to see it full screen.

Click to collapse



x2 here please!!!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 3, 2009)

dom_mitchell1 said:


> I too am looking for a WVGA version. It's kinda unplayable on my Touch HD at the moment but I don't know if that's partially because I'm running Dutty's R3 6.5 ROM. either way it would be good to see it full screen.

Click to collapse



This would be very cool. X3 here!


----------



## ericksonlk (Jul 4, 2009)

Sanjos said:


> It dont work on my Diamond. When I start the Game above who is the Windows Symbol they only come "SDL_app" What can i do to get it work.
> 
> 
> mfg Sanjos
> ...

Click to collapse



Same problem here, but I´m on WM6.1????


----------



## lambstone (Jul 4, 2009)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> This would be very cool. X3 here!

Click to collapse



Yeah it'll be awesome! X4 here! keep it coming guys


----------



## xeirwn (Jul 4, 2009)

Runs great on my O2 Flame VGA WM5


----------



## sharpstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Sanjos said:


> It dont work on my Diamond. When I start the Game above who is the Windows Symbol they only come "SDL_app" What can i do to get it work.
> 
> 
> mfg Sanjos
> ...

Click to collapse



it don't work on my touch pro(wm 6.1)


----------



## john-video (Jul 6, 2009)

*App exits easily*

App is cool.  I love playing it.  2 things:


Once I complete a level, instead of moving to the next level, it moves 2 levels.  I have to hit [back] to get to the proper level.
Any mechanism that changes the screen, (a messaging pop-up or hitting the "today" button causes the app to exit.

Again, I love the app.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## NeoGreendawg (Jul 7, 2009)

WVGA version please?


----------



## ranasrule (Jul 7, 2009)

"Not a valid pocket PC application" on HTC Diamond


----------



## twolf (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried both versions and none of them worked on my Nike (HTC Touch Dual), then I found a different version on *freewarepocketpc.net* and decided to give it another go... it run right then on the spot. :

Anyway, thanks for this great software. 
Im attaching that version.


----------



## wize99 (Jul 7, 2009)

*How to control? Up down left right etc*

Hi Folks,

Appologies if I'm being thick but how do we use the controls like up, down, left and right within the game.  I believe you can remove your last drawn item etc.

I'm using an HTC Blackstone (Touch HD).

Cheers,

J


----------



## john-video (Jul 7, 2009)

*Another issue*

I can't get my wife to give me my phone back.  Very addictive.


----------



## MrMage (Jul 7, 2009)

Great game! I would like to try to add VGA support etc. Could you therefore provide us with the source code please, as required by GPL?


----------



## Mamamam (Jul 7, 2009)

limestone said:


> since it seems this thread is abit slow, I shall compile ZWI's version..
> 
> I use a GSM HTC Diamond, so the original both versions couldn't work, like the rest of the brothers here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the diamond VGA Version works great

more Levels http://numptyphysics.garage.maemo.org/levels/

center button is "last action back"  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=194729&d=1244748876


----------



## fahim38 (Jul 7, 2009)

*How To upgrade HTC Touch P3450 to WM 6.5*

Hi All,
I am new to this gizmo world. Can anyone help me to upgrade my HTC Touch P3450 to WM 6.5 or any other upgraded ROM.

Regards
Fahim


----------



## ripinfamous (Jul 7, 2009)

twolf said:


> I tried both versions and none of them worked on my Nike (HTC Touch Dual), then I found a different version on *freewarepocketpc.net* and decided to give it another go... it run right then on the spot. :
> 
> Anyway, thanks for this great software.
> Im attaching that version.

Click to collapse




Wow I was so bummed when it didnt work on My ATT Fuze but then I tried this one and it runs flawlessly. I love this game, thanks a lot. Props!!


----------



## crd22 (Jul 8, 2009)

twolf said:


> I tried both versions and none of them worked on my Nike (HTC Touch Dual), then I found a different version on *freewarepocketpc.net* and decided to give it another go... it run right then on the spot. :
> 
> Anyway, thanks for this great software.
> Im attaching that version.

Click to collapse




This one worked for my XV6900 (stock 6.1) also.
First one didn't work on my memory card, the second one didn't work on memory card or main memory.

This game seems good, except mine skips a level after I beat one.


----------



## hfrmobile (Jul 10, 2009)

Works on *MDA Compact III*.

"Level-Support", Highscore list would be nice!


----------



## rlsmith999 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Numpty Physics freezes phone when call received?*

I installed Numpty Physics-HTC Diamond.cab from post #49 on my Fuze (WM6.1 latest AT&T ROM 5.11.502.2 WWE). It works great except occasionally freezes the phone, particularly if a phone call is received while playing. At that point the screen, buttons, and keys are non-responsive. I must soft-reset. Are others experiencing this problem?


----------



## wzzp144 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Ok i tried on Kaiser and there is a little lag on some levels*

anyway to get this fixed? or is this not suppose to work on this phone? it wokrs but there is lag on some levels


----------



## BobbieV (Jul 12, 2009)

twolf said:


> I tried both versions and none of them worked on my Nike (HTC Touch Dual), then I found a different version on *freewarepocketpc.net* and decided to give it another go... it run right then on the spot. :
> 
> Anyway, thanks for this great software.
> Im attaching that version.

Click to collapse



Wow, this one (the link in #73) actually works in a way on the HTC Touch HD!!! It's not full screen (like WVGA) and the lack of an option to undo drawings makes it a bit complicated to play :-( Maybe if the backwards softkey could be programmed for that function?

If these issues could be solved then this would be one of the best games for the Touch HD!!!!

p.s: X5 here!!!


----------



## peeweegary (Jul 13, 2009)

So i've installed ACE's WM 6.5 game fix and installed Numpty Physics in limestones post but all i get is the SDL_App but it freezes...

Im running BsB WM 6.5 on my GSM Touch Diamond. Anyone know what may be the problem?


----------



## lunasea (Jul 13, 2009)

peeweegary said:


> So i've installed ACE's WM 6.5 game fix and installed Numpty Physics in limestones post but all i get is the SDL_App but it freezes...
> 
> Im running BsB WM 6.5 on my GSM Touch Diamond. Anyone know what may be the problem?

Click to collapse



You need this installed on 6.5 to make it work.


----------



## peeweegary (Jul 13, 2009)

i already have that installed...are we suppose to install on device and not in internal storage?


----------



## MrMage (Jul 13, 2009)

peeweegary said:


> i already have that installed...are we suppose to install on device and not in internal storage?

Click to collapse



Well, you have to install the fix to your device. Because it needs the DLLs in \Windows.


----------



## limestone (Jul 14, 2009)

twolf said:


> I tried both versions and none of them worked on my Nike (HTC Touch Dual), then I found a different version on *freewarepocketpc.net* and decided to give it another go... it run right then on the spot. :
> 
> Anyway, thanks for this great software.
> Im attaching that version.

Click to collapse



that's the version i made, available in page 5... hmm.... merry go round...


----------



## chronster (Jul 14, 2009)

ok so in other versions, I've seen things like using different colors for different things.  For instance, you draw a circle, change color, draw a circle inside of it, connect things to that circle, then you have a wheel... 

Anyway to do that?


----------



## EvoRx7 (Jul 15, 2009)

Is this gonna be available on the Touch HD aka BlackStone?


----------



## cyberhern (Jul 16, 2009)

cthulu said:


> Hi all,
> I've managed to port Numpty Physics to WindowsMobile devices. It works fine with Asus MyPal A696 and the emulator. Only QVGA version.
> "return" button should undo the last stroke, some of the application buttons should pause the game, rest of them should exit the game. You can move to the next level with left/right. Some additional levels can be found on the internet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks very cool


----------



## Dr4g0n75 (Jul 16, 2009)

chronster said:


> ok so in other versions, I've seen things like using different colors for different things.  For instance, you draw a circle, change color, draw a circle inside of it, connect things to that circle, then you have a wheel...
> 
> Anyway to do that?

Click to collapse



there should be an edit menu... where you can use diff colors... make static objects... make sleeping objects (parts that dont move until touched) and draw lines that dont affect anything.

so far i havnt figured out how to get it on my kaiser... i have pushed every button i have...


----------



## tahdor (Jul 20, 2009)

Dr4g0n75 said:


> so far i havnt figured out how to get it on my kaiser... i have pushed every button i have...

Click to collapse



Me neither. I am using it on HTC Kaiser (ATT Tilt), 6.1 non-official ROM. I have tried every button, but the edit menu doesn't come up. Anybody know how to bring edit menu ? Otherwise it is a great program. Only game which I haven't uninstalled after 2-3 days.


----------



## afn691 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's running fine in my Kaiser, sometimes with Solace 3.1 and sometimes with Josh's 23004 WM6.5

My problems are not relating the work in the device but "how to" create underwater mechanisms to move the red ball :-s


----------



## uzziah0 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have it working on my Dell Axim x51v just fine. 
Extremely addictive, but there's more.
You can get versions for all sorts of OS's, Windows Macs, Linux and more.
AND there are a bunch of user generated levels that can be downloaded.
Here: http://numptyphysics.garage.maemo.org/


I think the WM version does not include the editor (if it does, I don't know how to start it).

The buttons work like this for me:
calendar = pause
contacts = pause
mail = close
home = close
D pad center = undo
D pad up = restart
D pad down = close
D pad left = previous screen (level)
D pad right = next screen (level)

since the game plays in landscape, the up/down/left/right are oriented based on that


----------



## tahdor (Jul 21, 2009)

afn691 said:


> It's running fine in my Kaiser, sometimes with Solace 3.1 and sometimes with Josh's 23004 WM6.5
> 
> My problems are not relating the work in the device but "how to" create underwater mechanisms to move the red ball :-s

Click to collapse



Are you able to get edit menu from where you select "sleeping" "anchor" and colors of the stockes etc ?


----------



## afn691 (Jul 23, 2009)

tahdor said:


> Are you able to get edit menu from where you select "sleeping" "anchor" and colors of the stockes etc ?

Click to collapse




 

In fact, I did not know there was an Edit menu. But now I tried all the (visible) keys/buttons and could not get the menu. Have no time, but next day I'll try to use the hardware keyboard.


----------



## skurakai (Jul 24, 2009)

Still doesn't work on my HTC Kaiser with error.


----------



## martintzvetomirov (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm using LG KS20. I tried both of the cabs from the first post. When I try to run the game it just does nothing. The screen doesn't even blink. It's like the exe starts and shuts down immediately.

Then I found a zip archive in this tread and unzipped it. The game started, but the screen just blinks. Everything is black and occasionally you can see a frame of the game...


----------



## Credomo (Aug 14, 2009)

On my HTC *Diamond with a ROM 6.5*


Installed : ACE - WM6.5 Games Fix [V1.0].cab (#86)
Installed : Numpty Physics-HTC Diamond.cab (#49)

*Works fine !*

Thanks


----------



## pbv302 (Aug 27, 2009)

TxusOz said:


> --removed--

Click to collapse



???? 


*MOD BREAK: *

-instead of quoting the obvious troll, report it's message using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 button

Note taken...my bad...


----------



## BobbieV (Aug 31, 2009)

For HTC Touch HD users:

It's pretty playable if you install VolDpad:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=552947


----------



## A_Pickle (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi!

I don't often post here at xda-developers, but I do appreciate all the work that you guys do!  If it weren't for you guys, I'm not even sure it'd be worthwhile to buy a smartphone!

But anyways... I have a Palm Treo Pro.  Palm's somewhat... notorious for making screens with a 1:1 aspect ratio, and my Treo Pro is no exception.  It's got a 320x320 pixel screen, and neither Numpty Physics CAB file works with it.  "Numpty Physics.cab" just gives me a 320x240 image of the game, and it's super laggy and on it's side... while "Numpty Physics2.cab" just gives me the "Not a valid pocket PC application" error message.

Seems interesting, I'd love to play this game... but I can't.


----------



## Chronofreak (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't get both versions working on my Samsung i900 Omnia... This phone seems so unappreciated on xda


----------



## triaqu (Sep 8, 2009)

BobbieV said:


> For HTC Touch HD users:
> 
> It's pretty playable if you install VolDpad:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=552947

Click to collapse



thank u! i can use my topaz to play this game now.


----------



## saxsuperior (Sep 13, 2009)

*T-Mo TP2 Numpty Physics*

How do i install this on my U.S. TP2 w/stock rom? Does it even work on WVGA resolution? I cant install it unfortunately. Keep gettin an err msg. Something along the lines of a "valid application."


----------



## kouki1000 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Dont work for me*

It dont work on my Orange SPV M3000. I launch it, shows le the loading cursor and make my screen black for 1 second and it closes.
I'm using WM 5.0 French rom and i've got a QVGA screen.
Can anyone help me?
Thanks by advance.


----------



## XphX (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey there, i got this version to work with my Samsung Omnia i900. But the screen has the resolution 400x240 and the version i installed uses just half of the whole screen. Is there any way to use the whole screen for playing?

Thanks in advance,
XphX


----------



## virtuose (Oct 19, 2009)

*Toshiba TG01*

Diamond Version is working, not in Fullscreen, but running


----------



## sassien (Nov 10, 2009)

*additional levels?*

Hi all,

works fine on HTC Jade (Touch 3G).

I found the additional levels on the editor's website (http://numptyphysics.garage.maemo.org/levels/) but the problem is how to make these levels work?

I tried just adding them in Program files/Numpty Physics/Data, but then when I launch the game I cannot see the new levels...
Anything I do wrong?
thanks a lot !


----------



## sassien (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, I understand : in fact ".npz" files are zips of ".nph" files.
So the easiest way is downloading all the levels separately...
Hope this will help someone


----------



## crazycruiser (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys, got my Touch Pro2 on WinMo 6.5, and I have the ACE Gapi tool installed, but I still can't get Numpty to work :[ Whenever I try to open it, the text next to the Windows icon top right said "SDL_app" and the screen doesn't change until I kick it back to the start menu. Nothing ever comes up for Numpty [Note however, it does have it as running in my processes, just won't change the screen]

Thanks if you can help!


----------



## hfrmobile (Dec 13, 2009)

cthulu said:


> The Numpty Physics2 file should is working on HTC Touch Diamond which has Qualcomm chipset, maybe it'll work for you guys with "Not a valid pocket PC application"

Click to collapse



Do you know the (real/exact) cause of the *Not a valid pocket PC application* message?

I got exactly that message when I tried to open a _.pdf_ using *Acrobat Reader Mobile* on a storage card. After a soft-reset the problem was gone ...


----------



## c3374713 (Jan 22, 2010)

limestone said:


> since it seems this thread is abit slow, I shall compile ZWI's version..
> 
> I use a GSM HTC Diamond, so the original both versions couldn't work, like the rest of the brothers here.
> 
> ZWI's version works, so i compiled it into a CAB file for all to enjoy. =)

Click to collapse



really nice work 

i have an htc touch pro with win6.5 and it starts finally 
Thanks!!!


----------

